# Mike and Molly



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Has it been cancelled?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Mid season replacement.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Oh good. I'd hate to see it go. It's a good show with great talent. Love the sister and mother.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

sharkster said:


> Oh good. I'd hate to see it go. It's a good show with great talent. Love the sister and mother.


And Carl's grandmother, who I just found out is only 7 years older than him.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Good to hear! I just recently got caught up since the beginning.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

They never reran the windy city ep I still haven't seen it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cannonz said:


> They never reran the windy city ep I still haven't seen it.


They showed it a couple of weeks later. Good possibility they will show it the week before the season premiere.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Back November 4th.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Soooo, they shelved Molly's pregnancy? That was the big reveal at the end of last season (the tornado ep) and the premier had her drinking and Mike saying "If we never have a baby it will be okay..." 

Huh?


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

I thought it was a letdown and not at all funny. I expected better


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I was really annoyed they re-did the opening sequence.
Certain sit-coms that is part of their charm - the new upbeat version of the theme song is dumb.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> Soooo, they shelved Molly's pregnancy? That was the big reveal at the end of last season (the tornado ep) and the premier had her drinking and Mike saying "If we never have a baby it will be okay..."
> 
> Huh?


She was pregnant? I guess I don't remember that at all.



Cainebj said:


> I was really annoyed they re-did the opening sequence.
> Certain sit-coms that is part of their charm - the new upbeat version of the theme song is dumb.


But this is the _New _Mike & Molly. You're probably thinking of the theme song for the _old _Mike & Molly.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

astrohip said:


> But this is the _New _Mike & Molly. You're probably thinking of the theme song for the _old _Mike & Molly.


about that - was the show retooled? I'm not clear what is NEW about it


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

zordude said:


> about that - was the show retooled? I'm not clear what is NEW about it


well it used to be funny, does that count?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

They certainty had to get rid of the weight loss thing, he is 4 times bigger than first season she is 7 or more. His mom had the only funny lines including I'll clear space on shelf after hearing she will write book.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

I stopped watching when I realized it was unlikely to progress further than a weekly fat joke show!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

astrohip said:


> She was pregnant? I guess I don't remember that at all.


I'm sure I only remember because I just finished watching a few days ago. Everyone was down in the basement during the tornado and I can't remember how it came up but she announced that she was pregnant or was going to have a baby.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TonyTheTiger said:


> I stopped watching when I realized it was unlikely to progress further than a weekly fat joke show!


Really? It is not that at all. Them being fat is only part of their story. They don't ignore it but they don't center on it either. Just like real life.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> I'm sure I only remember because I just finished watching a few days ago. Everyone was down in the basement during the tornado and I can't remember how it came up but she announced that she was pregnant or was going to have a baby.


Hmm. I do not remember that nor can I find it on the interwebs.

I did find that they had a version in Canada that had her announce her pregnancy but they cut it for the US version. Did you watch it on line?


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I agree that this ep was decidedly unfunny. First episode for months, the start of a new season, and this is what they air. I don't get it. Do you think that those in charge really patted themselves on the back, saying "Now this is the way to start a new year!" 

I was disappointed. And I also agree that the M&M both have seemed to ballooned over the hiatus. They both look enormous and we all know that She has been working a lot so...


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I still haven't seen the tornado episode, but didn't she say she lost the baby in this one?


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

astrohip said:


> She was pregnant? I guess I don't remember that at all.
> 
> But this is the _New _Mike & Molly. You're probably thinking of the theme song for the _old _Mike & Molly.





zordude said:


> about that - was the show retooled? I'm not clear what is NEW about it


I read somewhere that they got a new showrunner.

CBS didn't have a lot of confidence, as they originally had it as a mid season replacement, only had to bump it up to fill the hole left by cancelled We are Men.

phox


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> Soooo, they shelved Molly's pregnancy? That was the big reveal at the end of last season (the tornado ep) and the premier had her drinking and Mike saying "If we never have a baby it will be okay..."
> 
> Huh?


I was so annoyed by that! I was so happy for them when I saw that episode.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> Hmm. I do not remember that nor can I find it on the interwebs. I did find that they had a version in Canada that had her announce her pregnancy but they cut it for the US version. Did you watch it on line?


 It was a torrent so I'm not sure where it originated.



MLR930 said:


> I was so annoyed by that! I was so happy for them when I saw that episode.


This.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I know for a fact that it aired, OTA, cause we thought the same thing.

I don't like the new direction.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

zordude said:


> Was the show retooled? I'm not clear what is NEW about it ...


Yep. I read an article the other day that talked about how they decided to take advantage of Melissa McCarthy's popularity and make the show more focused on Molly. The reason the season opener seemed so strange is because they completely revamped her character. It's a shame. I can't recall one time where the network messed with a show and actually made it better.


----------



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

The placard at the end of the show specified that they were revamping it and they hoped you liked the new direction.

Put me in the camp of "not so far". I really dislike the sudden change in Molly and throwing away the school. Sure, it'll likely give Melissa McCarthy more to do, but the show seems to already be suffering for it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I'm treating it like a pilot. Adjustments need to take their hold just like a pilot does.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

zordude said:


> about that - was the show retooled? I'm not clear what is NEW about it


(I don't watch the show, but am checking out this thread because they were so hyping the NEW Mike and Molly..)

I actually thought maybe they had even renamed the show.. But I looked at the description of the first new episode, and again, as someone who doesn't actually watch the show, it seems like they're changing her job.. which for a sitcom can be a big thing, if the workplace is a major focus of the show.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

The new Molly is kind of a *****. Didn't like her or this episode at all. A shame since I've been with this show since the pilot. Oh well. One less show to follow.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've always thought Molly was kind of a *****, but entertaining. I'm not sure if I'm going to like the 'new' show, but I'm not ready to give up on it yet. I'm happy they didn't have a baby yet. I'm more interested in the adult relationship at this point. But there has to be some kind of 'issue' for the show to exploit, so guess TPTB decided it would be Molly's job crisis. Maybe they will give the weight issues a break while they concentrate on the job stuff.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ClutchBrake said:


> The new Molly is kind of a *****. Didn't like her or this episode at all. A shame since I've been with this show since the pilot. Oh well. One less show to follow.


Wow. One show where a character goes through a life crisis and you bail?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Wow. One show where a character goes through a life crisis and you bail?


Yeah. I don't care for the dramedy genre.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ClutchBrake said:


> Yeah. I don't care for the dramedy genre.


Dramedy? Mike and Molly is dramedy?


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Dramedy? Mike and Molly is dramedy?


The season premiere was.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ClutchBrake said:


> The season premiere was.


 Again. One episode. And if that was dramedy, then every comedy on the air is.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

It was like she was on something during the ride along. Totally out of character for Molly. This isn't "The Heat 2"


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> Again. One episode. And if that was dramedy, then every comedy on the air is.


well, two episodes and the second strike in on the books. One more to go before I say goodbye for good.

I'm trying to be fair, looking at this as a new show and giving it a fresh start. There were a couple of funny moments but they were outnumbered by the many uncomfortable moments.

One thing I've noticed is the violence, Molly punching the woman in the bar in the first EP, dreaming of killing her MIL after nearly coming to blows at her house in the second. Not funny at all.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> This isn't "The Heat 2"


True, but the network wants it to be. That's the problem.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

late for dinner said:


> well, two episodes and the second strike in on the books. One more to go before I say goodbye for good.
> 
> I'm trying to be fair, looking at this as a new show and giving it a fresh start. There were a couple of funny moments but they were outnumbered by the many uncomfortable moments.
> 
> One thing I've noticed is the violence, Molly punching the woman in the bar in the first EP, dreaming of killing her MIL after nearly coming to blows at her house in the second. Not funny at all.


Totally disagree. Last night felt a lot like a "normal" episode of M&M. Your awareness of newness is heightened. This is NOT the first time Molly dreamt of her mother in law being dead.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

TonyD79 said:


> Totally disagree. Last night felt a lot like a "normal" episode of M&M. Your awareness of newness is heightened. This is NOT the first time Molly dreamt of her mother in law being dead.


Lets see, last week she punched a woman in a bar - not cool and this week she dreamed of murdering her MIL. Not at all like last year's "Normal".

That said, I'm glad someone's enjoying it


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Molly starting the fight with Mike's mom made me laugh. T-Rex arms made me laugh. I don't like it quite as much as I did before, but I'm definitely going to keep watching.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

It's still M&M, but at the same time, they are *definitely* writing her... differently. Even my wife, who doesn't really keep up with TV news and isn't aware of the whole "New" M&M concept, said that Molly seemed "over the top". She was like a crazy woman on the ride-along.

I'm still in, but they will burn off all the goodwill they've built up if they're not careful.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

astrohip said:


> It's still M&M, but at the same time, they are *definitely* writing her... differently. Even my wife, who doesn't really keep up with TV news and isn't aware of the whole "New" M&M concept, said that Molly seemed "over the top". She was like a crazy woman on the ride-along.


I agree. Overall last season Molly was a fairly normal person. There was comedy, but she was believable. This year she's like a cartoon.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

We just finished the 2nd episode. Not remotely as funny as last season. We will give it another episode or two but I think they messed up a good show.


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

She's trying to be the next "Rosanne" - see how well that worked out.....


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well i hope they don't ignore the supporting cast because they are what made this show good.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

ncsercs said:


> She's trying to be the next "Rosanne" - see how well that worked out.....


Nine seasons, most on top of the ratings world. Peabody, Emmy and other awards and money. Yup. Roseanne turned out very bad.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> well i hope they don't ignore the supporting cast because they are what made this show good.


They may not have made it but they sure added a lot.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Melissa McCarthy is a very talented actress, and I'm happy to see her finally getting the recognition she deserves. Messing with the formula of the show, however, is a bad idea. I can only assume that the ratings were so low last season that the network figured they had nothing to lose. I'm afraid they may be in for a rude awakening.

On a side note, did any of you happen to see a movie with Melissa McCarthy and Ryan Reynolds called *The Nines*? McCarthy plays a version of herself in the film. It was a very bizarre script, to say the least. I had previously only been familiar with her from the show *Samantha Who*. While watching the film, I remember thinking to myself that this is a pretty darn talented actress. Fast forward to 2013, and she's now a bona fide A-lister.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Wow, this week was very funny. And it was pretty much all Melissa McCarthy.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

This week was FUNNY.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

midas said:


> Wow, this week was very funny. And it was pretty much all Melissa McCarthy.


Agree on the funny. And she was a big part but this was the first show this season that played up the supporting cast. She was probably less than any of the three episodes but she was funny enough to make it seem like it was all her.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm confused. Mike and Molly were back in her old bedroom upstairs. Did I miss something?


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

the ep with Susan Sarandon? It looked like the downstairs bedroom to me.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

They skipped ep 404 to show 405 last night, so perhaps the bedroom switch will be shown next week.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

They were definitely in their old bedroom and we were confused as well.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

Confused also about bedroom switch. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I didn't think to look at the episode number. Good point.

ETA: I just looked up the episode on my TV episode tracker app and it was in the right order (ep 404)...??


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I haven't watched the Susan Sarandon ep yet, but I have to admit that, so far, I'm not really feeling this season. There is too much talent on this show to be almost flatlining at this point. I like Molly the teacher better. Lots of great stuff there, what with Mike's mom working there and all. Molly at home no es bueno. Although high Molly with her sister (love her!) was pretty good.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

Last week was pretty funny. This week other than Susan Sarandon at the end it wasn't too funny. We will finish the season but wouldn't miss it if it got cancelled after this season.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

tigercat74 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


We don't care.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

jcondon said:


> Last week was pretty funny. This week other than Susan Sarandon at the end it wasn't too funny. We will finish the season but wouldn't miss it if it got cancelled after this season.


Agree completely. We used to look forward to this show, now not so much. I really only perk up when the dumb sister and mother are on.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

sushikitten said:


> I'm confused. Mike and Molly were back in her old bedroom upstairs. Did I miss something?


That's what I said. what?

I liked this week's episode with Susan Sarandon (does that woman age ever?)

But the one with them in the funeral home was unbearable. I have never thought dead body humor was funny. I remember a scene in a episode a while back where the sister has a conversation with a dead person while she is doing his makeup and it was done with such a loving spirit - - - 
to suddenly have accidental knocking over of bodies for a laugh just felt wrong. :down:


----------



## stellie93 (Feb 25, 2006)

In that episode the sister seemed like the smarter one. They've made Molly into an idiot. I can't believe how they've destroyed a really good show.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> We don't care.


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Bob_Newhart said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Well said!


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

It's like the show writers have forgotten all continuity. It's a Chuck Lorre show, but he doesn't seem to care about it.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

They are showing the 2010 Christmas show the 8th at 2:30AM???


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

cannonz said:


> They are showing the 2010 Christmas show the 8th at 2:30AM???


CBS is showing it Saturday at 8 pm eastern. Is there a sporting event on your cbs channel Saturday night that is bumping it?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

TonyD79 said:


> CBS is showing it Saturday at 8 pm eastern. Is there a sporting event on your cbs channel Saturday night that is bumping it?


At 8:30PM they are showing the 2012 Karaoke Christmas, that probably is the explanation local sports is on 7:30 to 8:30PM.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Tonight's episode solves the being back in upstairs bedroom mystery.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I haven't seen tonight's episode, but I'm guessing they showed the episodes out of order.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

If so, the episode lists I've seen are wrong...they list them in the order they played.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

The source I used last week in post 56 was thefutoncritic. My guess is CBS wanted to get the Susan Sarandon ep into sweeps month, and continuity was not a strong concern.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

It's like CBS isn't even trying anymore with this show and is just burning them off. Showing them out of order is usually a sign of disrespect towards the show. It was the death knell for Firefly. They've changed the whole tenor of the show. Now it's all about slapstick with Molly and not about their relationships any longer. They have Molly getting worse and worse with credit card debt AND quitting a stable job. 

I'm starting to dislike this show. I liked little bits before, and I like Melissa McCarthy (been a fan since Gilmore Girls), but they're taking the show into a parody of itself. I don't know how much longer I can watch.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

They've made Molly into a complete moron. She was more of the voice of reason in that family and now that's gone. Carl is less important to the show as well as Mike. 

Did Melissa McCarthy threaten to quit unless she was the focus? I thought I read people commenting on issues revolving around her on the show.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Heck, I'm even liking the step dad, and he was by far my least favorite.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Exactly. I too was surprised to find him to be the voice of reason at the poker party. And they also turned my sometimes favorite, the sister, into a shrew with her caw caw caw.

Really screwed up this show.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> It's like CBS isn't even trying anymore with this show and is just burning them off. Showing them out of order is usually a sign of disrespect towards the show. It was the death knell for Firefly. They've changed the whole tenor of the show. Now it's all about slapstick with Molly and not about their relationships any longer. They have Molly getting worse and worse with credit card debt AND quitting a stable job. I'm starting to dislike this show. I liked little bits before, and I like Melissa McCarthy (been a fan since Gilmore Girls), but they're taking the show into a parody of itself. I don't know how much longer I can watch.


Sitcoms are often shown out if order. If it weren't for the bedroom change, who would know. I'd bet cbs wants Melissa McCarthy to stay on the air.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Heck, I'm even liking the step dad, and he was by far my least favorite.


He lost some weight over the summer! He used to be all chins and belly, now he's damn near healthy looking.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

astrohip said:


> He lost some weight over the summer! He used to be all chins and belly, now he's damn near healthy looking.


Certainly when compared to the two leads and the newer guy at the poker table!


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

The "newer guy at the poker table" has been a recurring character. He dated Molly's sister, and meet Mike and Molly at OA


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Yes, I remember the date episode but I forgot the guys name so just referred to him as newer guy.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

My wife and I were catching up on this over the weekend. We had watched two of this season's shows earlier and watched another one. At the end, my wife said "You know, this show just isn't very good any more."

I guess we will continue recording them, but might be out on it pretty soon if it doesn't improve.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Wilhite said:


> My wife and I were catching up on this over the weekend. We had watched two of this season's shows earlier and watched another one. At the end, my wife said "You know, this show just isn't very good any more."
> 
> I guess we will continue recording them, but might be out on it pretty soon if it doesn't improve.


It really did take a very bad turn this season. I, also, continue to hang in there and hope they get back on track. This was such a great show. I miss the other great characters, even Mike's mother and the dog. I miss more of Carl, and I absolutely love Molly's mother and sister together.

The stepfather always rather creeped me out and, while I'm on the subject, have I had some sort of brain lapse? I don't even remember them getting married at all. I just remember that he moved in and the next thing I knew, they were married.


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

This weeks episode wasn't too bad for a change. Carl, the sister, Mother in law and Father in law were in it. There were some funny spots. I hope the rest of this season is more like this one.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I just watched tonight's episode was so dark I could barely see, had noticed it getting darker lately but no where near as bad as this.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Looks like they have toned down Molly quite a bit over the last few episodes.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Looks like they have toned down Molly quite a bit over the last few episodes.


Or, as some if us maintained, she was going through a change of career and her reactions were within character and others were overreacting to an episode or two.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

There must be enough for syndication is coming to station near me this September.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

TonyD79 said:


> Or, as some if us maintained, she was going through a change of career and her reactions were within character and others were overreacting to an episode or two.


I do not think it was an over reaction.
It certainly appeared on the surface they had decided to take the show in a whole new direction focusing on Molly and dissing the supporting cast.

That was not the case in the 2014 episodes and I think it got better as the season went along - and by better, I mean returned to its roots.

Still wish they would bring back the old opening credits.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cannonz said:


> There must be enough for syndication is coming to station near me this September.


92 episodes in the can as of the past season.


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

Sorry I am late to the party, I just got to Season 4. I am here now to vent. WHAT THE HELL!?!?!?!?! Leave it up to an executive to take something great, "fix it", and turn it into garbage. Granted I am only one episode in, but I think I'm done. You can't just take an entire season and act like it didn't happen. Sorry, that isn't how it works. Why should I get invested in this new show? How do I know that Season 5 will not turn into a show about a single lady named Molly who just moved to the big city from the country? This new direction is an insult to the viewers who spent 3 seasons falling in love with characters, and we finally get to the apex of the whole series in the S3 finale just to have it erased like none of it ever happened in the opening of S4. Unreal. I can't think of any other show in the history of television that "rebooted" itself after three successful seasons. 

Also, it is very uncool to not come out with the news that Molly isn't pregnant from the opening scene. The last thing we hear she is pregnant, next thing we know she is rolling out of windows and getting drunk. I thought I lost my mind or watched them out of order for a second there.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

Ya I don't know what it is with producers and season 4. They are doing the same thing with another season 4 show I watch 'suits'


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

nickels said:


> Sorry I am late to the party, I just got to Season 4. I am here now to vent. WHAT THE HELL!?!?!?!?! Leave it up to an executive to take something great, "fix it", and turn it into garbage. Granted I am only one episode in, but I think I'm done


First, you're right. But stick with it, they got back on track.

I remember the Internet was abuzz when this past season started, as the first few episodes were not "Mike & Molly". Certainly not the M&M we loved. Lots of WTF posts.

But before too many episodes, they quickly righted the ship. So stick it out, you'll be rewarded with the old M&M.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Next thing you know someone will come here to the forum, perhaps the "annoy" thread, and complain that Ghostbusters 2 has really dropped the ball!


----------



## nickels (Jan 11, 2010)

I watched the second episode last night, and it was funny. They have basically changed Molly's character into one of her movie personas. Everyone else on the show is the same, but she is now a crazy whack-a-do. 

Come on. In the world of DVR viewing being a season behind on a TV show isn't that uncommon.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

FX will have it too, starting with a marathon today.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

A little OT... Where are the continuity editors? The last episode with the fishing trip? They had the guy's motor home in a driveway right next to the house. This week's episode? A clear shot of the house with no driveways in sight.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> A little OT... Where are the continuity editors? The last episode with the fishing trip? They had the guy's motor home in a driveway right next to the house. This week's episode? A clear shot of the house with no driveways in sight.


And, I was a little confused about the whole book thing. Last week she finished her book and then this week, she was actively working on a book. I realize that she's a writer and that's what she does for a living now, but there wasn't really any mention about her starting another one. I assume that last week's book that she was agonizing over not being good enough was OK and they asked her for more?


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah I was confused by that as well but I glossed over that part.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Cancelled.

http://tvline.com/2015/12/13/mike-molly-cancelled-cbs-season-7/



> *Mike & Molly Cancelled, Says Co-Star
> *
> Mike & Mollys upcoming season apparently will be its last.
> 
> ...


Mike & Molly is returning on Wed Jan 6. 8:30/7:30C. Note this is a new time & night for M&M. The article says Jan 7, but that's an error.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

Very bummed about it getting cancelled. I'm sure Mccarthy's movie career is a big part of it.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Weird I just came here to post about it and The Odd Couple that they must be like Rules Of Engagement not cancelled but only there to use when needed.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

cannonz said:


> Weird I just came here to post about it and The Odd Couple that they must be like Rules Of Engagement not cancelled but only there to use when needed.


The industry slang is "spackle" - the show exists to fill a hole in the schedule. It's not an uncommon thing.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

That's a bummer. I really enjoyed this show.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm surprised it lasted as long as it did. Mccarthy's movie career is blowing up and I'm sure it was expensive to keep her on the show especially with drooping ratings.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

It seems like a 2.0 rating from a sitcom is still something a lot of sitcoms would envy.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

The show completely lost it's way around the time they changed the opening credits and tried to cater to McCarthy's popularity.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

I hope Swoosie Kurtz get's another sitcom, she was the only reason I watched.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> The show completely lost it's way around the time they changed the opening credits and tried to cater to McCarthy's popularity.


Totally disagree. The couple of shows around that time were a bit rough but the show is almost exactly the same as when it started.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I canceled my SP a couple years back. (after the tornado episode) I just lost interest, built up an entire season I didn't watch, then tried to watch one episode and it was stupid so I deleted the season and canceled the SP. It might have gotten better again after that, I'm not sure. (I did the same thing with 2 Broke Girls)

I think most sitcoms are just trying to make it to the magic 100 episode number so that they can get the sweet syndication deal. This one surpassed that so we'll likely see it in the nightly rotation soon if it's not already.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I canceled my SP a couple years back. (after the tornado episode) I just lost interest, built up an entire season I didn't watch, then tried to watch one episode and it was stupid so I deleted the season and canceled the SP. It might have gotten better again after that, I'm not sure. (I did the same thing with 2 Broke Girls) I think most sitcoms are just trying to make it to the magic 100 episode number so that they can get the sweet syndication deal. This one surpassed that so we'll likely see it in the nightly rotation soon if it's not already.


Already in syndication.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Cainebj said:


> The show completely lost it's way around the time they changed the opening credits and tried to cater to McCarthy's popularity.





TonyD79 said:


> Totally disagree. The couple of shows around that time were a bit rough but the show is almost exactly the same as when it started.


I don't know if I would say it lost its way, but the show did change a lot in tone at some point... maybe it was when the credits changed, I don't know. I have TiVo, I don't even know what the credits look like.  But I do not enjoy it now as much as the first couple seasons.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

There was a point at which the writers dramatically changed the story. They had Molly quit teaching, and she became this wildcard character. She wanted to be a writer, but they had her doing wacky stuff, totally out of character for Molly, although more like MM's movie characters (coincidental?). It started at the beginning of Season Four. Remember the ride-along, where she went bat-**** crazy?

Everyone I know who watched M&M hated this change. It was so out of character that it made no sense, and really changed the dynamics of the show. I guess the writers realized this, as after a few episodes she reverted back to Molly. I don't have the ratings handy, but would guess they lost some viewers at this point.

The show that actually started this change was called "Molly Unleashed". Appropriate title, eh? It was S4E1, Nov 4 2013.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

astrohip said:


> There was a point at which the writers dramatically changed the story. They had Molly quit teaching, and she became this wildcard character. She wanted to be a writer, but they had her doing wacky stuff, totally out of character for Molly, although more like MM's movie characters (coincidental?). It started at the beginning of Season Four. Remember the ride-along, where she went bat-**** crazy?
> 
> Everyone I know who watched M&M hated this change. It was so out of character that it made no sense, and really changed the dynamics of the show. I guess the writers realized this, as after a few episodes she reverted back to Molly. I don't have the ratings handy, but would guess they lost some viewers at this point.
> 
> The show that actually started this change was called "Molly Unleashed". Appropriate title, eh? It was S4E1, Nov 4 2013.


Yep, that's when the show jumped the shark IMO. I gave it a few eps after that, but basically quit watching when that happened.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

astrohip said:


> There was a point at which the writers dramatically changed the story. They had Molly quit teaching, and she became this wildcard character. She wanted to be a writer, but they had her doing wacky stuff, totally out of character for Molly, although more like MM's movie characters (coincidental?). It started at the beginning of Season Four. Remember the ride-along, where she went bat-**** crazy?
> 
> Everyone I know who watched M&M hated this change. It was so out of character that it made no sense, and really changed the dynamics of the show. I guess the writers realized this, as after a few episodes she reverted back to Molly. I don't have the ratings handy, but would guess they lost some viewers at this point.
> 
> The show that actually started this change was called "Molly Unleashed". Appropriate title, eh? It was S4E1, Nov 4 2013.


Yup. We dumped it at that point. One minute she is pregnant and the next she isn't, quits teaching(?), and is getting in drunken fights at bars. No thanks.

I too heard it went back to more of what it was but the damage was done for us.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

astrohip said:


> There was a point at which the writers dramatically changed the story. They had Molly quit teaching, and she became this wildcard character. She wanted to be a writer, but they had her doing wacky stuff, totally out of character for Molly, although more like MM's movie characters (coincidental?). It started at the beginning of Season Four. Remember the ride-along, where she went bat-**** crazy?
> 
> Everyone I know who watched M&M hated this change. It was so out of character that it made no sense, and really changed the dynamics of the show. I guess the writers realized this, as after a few episodes she reverted back to Molly. I don't have the ratings handy, but would guess they lost some viewers at this point.
> 
> The show that actually started this change was called "Molly Unleashed". Appropriate title, eh? It was S4E1, Nov 4 2013.


I think they were going that way but Molly seems back to the same old Molly. It is just that the disruption happened and a lot of people are sensitive to any perceived changes in Molly since then. The ad campaign did not help. She isn't really that different (she just lost her way for a few weeks...as people do) but the campaign pointed it out.

I have had this discussion before in these forums. People claim changes because the perception changes more than the actual change happens. In this case, there was a short change but the show and she are back to where they were. But the "damage" was done. That I agree with.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

I thought that she reverted back to normal Molly fairly quickly, but like you said, the damage was done.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Even after she reverted, the show just felt "different".


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's the point where I stopped too. Maybe I should have held out a few more episodes. Oh well. I already have more sh*t recording then I can keep up with.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

laria said:


> Even after she reverted, the show just felt "different".


I really think that is residual. It happens in lots of things in life. Your car gets dinged. Suddenly every wobble and noise is an issue.

I just finished a major deployment of a new software version of a major design tool. You would not believe how many people notice something they think is different when it wasn't because other things are different.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

tonyd79 said:


> you would not believe how many *stupid* people notice something they think is different when it wasn't because other things are different.


fyp!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

NJChris said:


> fyp!


I think it is human rather than stupid. You notice things differently because your mind is not just assuming things as much.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

She must have had botched plastic surgery, has her chin covered in the promo for new movie and her face skin looks like it has been stretched and sanded.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Just finished watching the series finale. Very cute and of course a happy ending. I'm going to miss it.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

M&M was a really good show. I have no idea what went on behind the scenes to kill it, but it was one of the best sitcoms on TV these days. Just a great mix of characters.

And when they sang the title song to their baby at the end... ok, I'll admit, I teared up a little.

*I see love...*


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

astrohip said:


> And when they sang the title song to their baby at the end... ok, I'll admit, I teared up a little.
> 
> I see love...


It was definitely dusty at my house, too.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Just saw the final episode. Well done, a good finish.


----------



## rondotcom (Feb 13, 2005)

nickels said:


> You can't just take an entire season and act like it didn't happen. Sorry, that isn't how it works.


 -Bobby Ewing, Dallas


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Katy Mixon has her own show next season.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I stockpiled the final 6 episodes and watched them over the weekend. 

I thought it was a very satisfying ending to the show, so kudos to them for getting their act together leading up to the finale...


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

cannonz said:


> Katy Mixon has her own show next season.


Originally, it was to be called "The Second-Fattest Housewife in Westport". ABC just recently changed the name to "American Housewife". This was probably a good example of how a bad name can kill a show before it even gets off the ground. There is no way that show would have survived with that name. Now the name is generic enough that the show will live or die on its own, and not because it's saddled with an incredibly short-sighted name.

Honestly, TV execs have to be one of the most inbred groups alive.:down:


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Eh? The writer and producer of the show gave it the original title and the execs changed it.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

That's a much funnier name to me, IMHO..

Nicolas Cage's "It Could Happen to You" originally had the title "Cop Gives Waitress Two Million Dollar Tip" (according to imdb, but that's what I remembered too). I liked the original better.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Just saw the age of Louis Mustillo looks much younger than he is.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

mattack said:


> That's a much funnier name to me, IMHO..
> 
> Nicolas Cage's "It Could Happen to You" originally had the title "Cop Gives Waitress Two Million Dollar Tip" (according to imdb, but that's what I remembered too). I liked the original better.


I remember that too. Liked the original better, too.

The problem with Katy Mixon's show was the negative aspect of the original title. Self-deprecating? Maybe. But just enough negativeness surrounds the wording to create the wrong kind of buzz.

Shows that get saddled with a poor title have to overcome both the challenge of grabbing eyeballs, and a title that's already pissed off millions. It's a fine line, and perhaps in the right circumstances can be pulled off. I don't think this would have been one of those cases.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

There was also "Don't trust the B**** in apartment 23"...


----------



## ncsercs (May 5, 2001)

cannonz said:


> Katy Mixon has her own show next season.


Katy Mixon has gained as much weight as Melissa McCarthy has lost.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

ncsercs said:


> Katy Mixon has gained as much weight as Melissa McCarthy has lost.


At one point in the show I really thought she was pregnant, but she never seemed to get un-pregnant.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

laria said:


> At one point in the show I really thought she was pregnant, but she never seemed to get un-pregnant.


I'm sorry you can't see it, but you are absolutely fat shaming her.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

mattack said:


> There was also "Don't trust the B**** in apartment 23"...


Do you consider that a bad title or a brilliant title? I really liked the show and thought the title was perfect.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

ClutchBrake said:


> I'm sorry you can't see it, but you are absolutely fat shaming her.


You can try and turn this around on me, but you were making a character judgement about a young girl based on the clothing she was wearing.

I don't think there's anything wrong with this actress having gained weight. I only made a false assumption about why she had.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

laria said:


> You can try and turn this around on me, but you were making a character judgement about a young girl based on the clothing she was wearing.
> 
> I don't think there's anything wrong with this actress having gained weight. I only made a false assumption about why she had.


I'm not turning anything around. I'm applying what I learned. While I admit that I think the outfit she was wearing was inappropriate (in poor terms) I should not have said she was coming off as white trash. That was wrong. I own that 100%. I should not have said anything at all.

Would you want a woman seeing what you quoted about her, and what you added to that quote? I don't think so. It's unnecessary and judgmental. Been there, done that. Won't do it again.

For the record, the outfit below is what I was saying was inappropriate. I stand by it. It wasn't for a role. It was for a night out on the town. Some people don't like Crocs. I don't like those style of shorts.



Spoiler


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Yes, I made an incorrect assumption, and I probably would not want her to read it, no, but there is no judgement about her in my statement. 

The embarrassed face emoji is a judgement about ME because I automatically assumed that she was pregnant, when in real life I would never assume that about someone who has gained weight. If she wasn't an actress, I would not think twice about it. The unfortunate reality is that in Hollywood, it's unusual for an actress to gain a noticeable amount of weight outside of pregnancy.

Anyway, the original title was a terrible title for the show.


----------

